# Browning high power 9mm



## APBcustoms (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I have a browning 9mm high power that I'm going to customize and also get a knife made to match it. so who on here does some good gun handles I don't want this wood to be messed up because well it's the only piece like it. If it helps I can send you the grips to help show you sizing I would like them smooth not checkered due to I want to show off the curl. I'm more than happy to do trades actually I prefer trades I have all types of wood for you grip makers tons and tons of beautiful rosewood. If interested please let me know and show me a few pictures of your work.



 



 



 




 




Here is a sample of my rosewood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2014)

@LSCG and @ripjack13 are the first that come to mind- there are more. Cool chunk of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm supposed to make a set of hi power grips for a buddy. But he hasn't brought it over for me to see yet.... 
What does the back of the grips look like?


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 20, 2014)

not a damm clue I can get you a picture tonight my dad is the only one with the safe combination so ill have to wait to show you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2014)

I can wait....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Aug 20, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm supposed to make a set of hi power grips for a buddy. But he hasn't brought it over for me to see yet....
> What does the back of the grips look like?


 
there's a picture of the backs here http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWNING-GR...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c89c38237

Austin, if I had a Hi Power to fit them to I might could help you out but I don't have one yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 20, 2014)

LSCG said:


> there's a picture of the backs here http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWNING-GR...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c89c38237
> 
> Austin, if I had a Hi Power to fit them to I might could help you out but I don't have one yet.



I have the grips to send out to whoever does them


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 20, 2014)

well uhh it may be a few days till i get the grips off i uhh seemed to uhh possibly made kind of a mess in the garage and uhh just maybe we cant make it the the safe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 24, 2014)

Got them off the back looks more simple than the one he posted he is the back 



 



 


No checkering please no texturizing smooth and shiny


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pm comin at ya...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's some of the ones I have made....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Manzanita root!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bocote...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2014)

Marc - VERY nice work! Top notch! They all look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Burl and blue alumilite...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

And this is lignum on a lil stubby razel knife....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is what we discussed here is the spalted maple burl 
Ps it's off Instagram so there is a filter but it doesn't really look any different 





Private stock maple 



 

I'm just uploading what's on my phone I know the rosewood isn't maple 



 

And I'm about to go to my shop and I'll get better and more pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Here is what we discussed here is the spalted maple burl
> Ps it's off Instagram so there is a filter but it doesn't really look any different
> 
> View attachment 58076



very nice.....


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 26, 2014)

bocote and tambote


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 27, 2014)

Cherry burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the cherry, but I need to see it on my computer. Is the bottom 3 cherry also?

that maple burl block is still in the top spot so far.
Lemme look at the cherry one in the am on my pc.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 28, 2014)

That's oak in the bottom oops


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

cherry looks good. whats the dimensions on both the maple and cherry?


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 8, 2014)

I took the shape you gave me and changed it up a bit because I thought it looked funky but if you like the other shape more I can do it. This is some of the best cedar I've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2014)

I like. That's awesome! Michele's gonna love it!
Thank you!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got the box of goodies today. It was a lil damp though. But every thing seems good to go. I should be able to start em this weekend....I'm in the middle of refinishing a rifle stock atm....so cant be no dust no wheres...


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2014)

And that bottle stopper is flipping sweet!!! Wooo


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 1, 2014)

Ugh damp what happened!!! And hope she likes it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's been raining up here for the past few days....


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope it doesn't warp or crack let me know if so and I'll send another

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 1, 2014)

do you like this kit its black titanium. thats not the actual pen just the kit. i have a special piece of wood in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2014)

I do like that....i do......looks sweet.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 2, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I do like that....i do......looks sweet.



I just got them in the mail and I'm so excited to get turning how does primo stabalized fbe sound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds good to me...


----------

